# What song always makes you happy?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not just talking about a tune you listen to when you're down in the dumps. I'm talking about something that works in those circumstances, but also makes you feel even happier if you're already feeling optimistic and cheery.

For me, it's Andy Stochansky's "Shine".

[video=youtube;4PIdN5InP84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PIdN5InP84&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this one never fails to put a smile on my face. Its so uplifting ...
G.

[video=youtube;WlBiLNN1NhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

[video=youtube;CTAud5O7Qqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAud5O7Qqk[/video]

I dont know why


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll need some time with this one, since my favourite songs usually depress me for some reason.

In the mean time, here's one that makes me want to end me:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are quite a few but presently this is the one that comes to mind immediately. There are some covers of this song that are quite good and the original one with video but I couldn't find it right away but this is the original with the lyrics.

[video=youtube;G6mgUp3Km5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6mgUp3Km5U&amp;list=RDF5PuXM3piM4&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bob can always leave a smile on my face.

[video=youtube;PGYAAsHT4QE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGYAAsHT4QE[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

[youtube]fU7hZ3smj0g[/youtube]

[youtube]EAESJ56or38[/youtube]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I got it.

The songs for the show Yo Gaba Gaba.

They remind me of my son and holding him in front of the computer while we rock out to some goofy tunes. Easily the happiest I can be listening to music.

Songs that were awesome include bands like:

The Shins
Datarock
Hot Hot Heat
MGMT
The Aggrolites
The Roots

Check this one out by the Roots:

[video=youtube;-mLtdHQeIZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mLtdHQeIZA[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[video=youtube;uf4YyXVoWeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf4YyXVoWeA[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The Spirit of Radio always makes me feel happy for some reason.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Almost forgot this one. It's like digging into a big bowl of warm chocolate pudding with a soupspoon. Doesn't make me _perky_ happy. Just makes me feel content, warm and cozy, and completely satisfied with life, no matter what.

[video=youtube;lfZZcpFoLD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfZZcpFoLD4[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;tr3Jp_aF1Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr3Jp_aF1Ok[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

This disco track by Skatebård always gets a warm smile. You just float and float and float. . .

[youtube]zPjadZy5JfA[/youtube]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

And now for a cold smile with the hairs on your back standing upright. A track by a Frankfurt act "Earth Nation" in 1994. Back when trance was trance and not just a fancy name for eurobeat.

[youtube]3AzTU01Eawo[/youtube]

I guess that song would be hard to play on the guitar. Perhaps a good sequenced gater will help you through that.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

For a childish smile that comes from memories of my mom playing this song on the organ. 

[youtube]6Lj8eTSW27k[/youtube]

That is a Roland AT-900C Electronic Organ.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This makes me very happy! I absolutely, uncategorically love this song! 

[video=youtube;iehhNUr754I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iehhNUr754I[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

This song always does it for me & this may be my favourite rendition ever.

http://youtu.be/uiOr5WoAJgg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anything by Nat King Cole or Ella Fitzgerald makes me smile.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;tr3Jp_aF1Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr3Jp_aF1Ok[/video]


Fun song and great slide. I like Alan Jackson's version too.

[video=youtube;3T3MgIRUwj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T3MgIRUwj0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Several tunes from Mary Poppins and The Sound of Music do it for me as they bring me back to my childhood and watching those movies with my family.

My kids are old enough to appreciate those same songs and we fire those movies up now and again and they appear to get the same enjoyment as did, and still do, which...makes me smile.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I couldn't think of any particular song that makes me happy until johnnyshaka reminded me of my childhood songs. The theme from the Andy Griffith show will cheer me up with it's whistling theme, as does the I Dream Of Jeanie theme...

[video]https://youtu.be/B1kta6VBSlw?list=PL1TdyLWbpy3t637V1r07B-DQFM63VCF6B[/video]




Argh!!! I used to be able to post videos but can't any more. Sorry but you'll have to click and view from YouTube.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry!

[video=youtube;1AieUk2AH4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AieUk2AH4w[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing to apologize for, lads. Like Sheryl Crow says: "If it makes you happy".

Heck, Dean Martin was all _about_ being happy. Can you think of a single song of his that was about being low down and blue?

I'm gonna go over to the couch, now.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

The beatles Day tripper and AC DC rock or bust. Added an extra one I know.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I sing that when working ..is that a dubie?



WCGill said:


> Sorry!
> 
> [video=youtube;1AieUk2AH4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AieUk2AH4w[/video]


----------



## malonzi5150 (Jan 30, 2015)

"Happy" by the Stones, works every time for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> I sing that when working ..is that a dubie?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;RY2fr13ibFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY2fr13ibFc[/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll just name some albums:

Every time i die - the big dirty
Etid - new junk aesthetic
The flatliners - calvacade
The flatliners - the great awake
Comeback kid - wake the dead
Comeback kid - die knowing
The salads - the big picture
The black dahlia murder - any album (pretty sure i own their discog?)
Deftones - koi yoko whatever it is haha

And a few more


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> [video=youtube;RY2fr13ibFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY2fr13ibFc[/video]


Always liked that one. Valerie Carter does a slower, but equally good version.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

She is beautiful by Andrew wk http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xecsz_andrew-w-k-she-is-beautiful_music

proud boogie owner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> [video=youtube;RY2fr13ibFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY2fr13ibFc[/video]


Wow, I have not heard that song in many years. I always did like it.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Pretty much anything by Frank....▶ FRANK ZAPPA -- DON'T EAT THE YELLOW SNOW AND NANOOK RUBS IT - YouTube


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, they don't write'm like than anymore!
[video=youtube;z4TOR7856d4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4TOR7856d4[/video]
[video=youtube;4hf1CtnbkLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hf1CtnbkLU[/video]


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqiCxEIeEo


----------

